# Barrel Horse?



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, I sold my horse a few weeks ago. I was searching for a new one and I found this girl. A 4 year old, faded black Quarter Horse. I went to ride her and I am in love with her! She just started her training in July and she is already well trained. She walk, trots, canters, and gallops. She moves her butt really nicely around barrels, which makes me think she'd be great for it. This is the only picture I have of her, I know it's not the best but do what you can, please, and thank you!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

holy cow she has a nice big butt! I would wait to do barrels on her yet though with her being so young. Give her another year or two of good, strong base training so she doesn't get all hyped up. Does she have the calm temperament and determination to be a barrel horse?


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

Thats the first thing i noticed when I saw her! I felt her hindquarters and their like rock solid! When i went to text ride her we went to a few steep hills, and she would stop at the end of the hill and leap from a standstill up the hill, she has extremely strong hindquarters. I do agree on waiting. I'm going to condition her since she does have a big hay belly. She's the smartest horse i have EVER came across, and i've came across alot! Her temprement is amazing for her age. I want to start her on at least walking and trotting the pattern so she sees it and gets to know it. The owner says she see's Lily running around in the pasture and turning around trees, so I think she'd be a great horse for it, I just wasn't sure on her conformation.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

she looks ok from here, but better photos will be needed to make an accurate critique. Ask to test her again, and then take photos of her chest, legs, view from the back, and better side photos.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You are definitely going to need good conformation pictures to get any good feed back..Just from that one picture she has a long and weak back that is already starting to "sway" slightly at 4 so it's only going to get worse, this could have been caused from riding her too soon too hard. You could improve the look doing a lot of top line exercises but that will just hide the weakness of her back, not fix the problem.. 
I'm not going to go any farther without better pictures..


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

I'd keep looking.


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay thanks for your inputs! I'm doing a week trial on her soon just to see if she might have what it takes, but in the mean time I'm still looking around.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Agree with 1Red and Drum. I'd like to see some better conformation shots but from what is seen here, I would pass.


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

Dont do the trial. Youll get attached and talk yourself into buying her regardless of her faults.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I have to agree wuith 1red and SH... It seems like a situation you'd get yourself into and then end up with a horse that at best will be mediocre and have major back issues down the road.

And I'm sorry but IMO, buying a horse that may mentally have what it takes but physically can't take the stress is just irresponsible and selfish.. If she can't handle it, she can't handle it and you should know that it will just hurt her in the long run. - and that would be your doing.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Although she is pretty...i agree and would not do the trial...you will get attatched and end up buying her regardless of her faults...she does have a long back for a QH...and at such a young age...I wonder just what kind of riding has been done with her? I would pass...there are many out there that you will love that have better confo. and just as good a temperment.


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

dont forget her hind is a trainwreck along with her shoulder.


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

Alright thanks a lot for helping me out here. I found her ad again and theres come more pictures on it, just incase any of you wanted more pictures. They still aren't good confo pictures, but more of an idea. 4 1/2 year old smart, would be great for barrels for sale in :: HorseClicks


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think the owner has a clue....


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

A clue about what?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm still not a fan, in a few of those pictures she looks wormy.. and I honestly think you could find something better with a little more looking. I wouldn't pay as much as they want for a coming 5 year old grade mare who already looks like she's carrying back problems and has other conformation flaws...I'm not saying you have to find something with perfect conformation but you can really, really do better if you're looking for a barrel prospect. There are a TON of young prospects out there..

I think SH means that the owner isn't very experienced and doesn't have a whole lot of knowledge when it comes to barrel horses in general..The owner hasn't provided very good information or pictures in her sale ad. For someone who is serious about selling a good horse will have a much better for sale ad.


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

I get where you're coming from. I also would have cancelled the trial, but we have it set up and everything, so i can't turn back from that. Right when I get her to my barn, my vet is going to do a vert check on her, the first sign of any problem now, or in the future, I'm not going to be buying her. Even though her conformation has faults, which is expected, her ride is amazing. The pictures her back does look like its starting to sway, but when I went to check her out it seemed at a good level. The picture I took when I went to see her, her back was like any other horses. But I am still taking in your guy's advice, getting a check on her back is the best thing right now.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I think you've already set your mind and heart on her..You've already began to over look her flaws and making excuses for things...I understand and I've caught myself doing the same thing on a horse that I really liked but I just had to take a step back and look at it from other's perspective. 

And you can ALWAYS cancel a trial on a horse..She isn't yours yet, you haven't handed the owner any money, and she isn't at your place yet..You can find better.


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

Even if she's sound now she won't be for long.


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

I seriously doubt a horse built like that is all that great of a ride,
Just sayin'


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm honestly not following as well as I should be. I've been horses with way worse conformation compete, and to great in speed competitions.


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

Barrel racing is a gamble....a horse built like that is more of a gamble. Sure she could be successful but why risk it? I'd keep looking.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

If you're spending money, why spend it on okay confo, when you can spend it on good confo? Horses are cheap nowadays, and the prices are only gonna go up. I bought two fillies this year for really cheap because I know that when prices go up, I wouldn't be able to afford them.

Keep looking.


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

These prospects arent much more..and MUCH better built.
Barrel Horse World

Barrel Horse World


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

The filly I bought looks similar to the bay you posted!  Except she's coming 1.5, not 4... so there's a little less mass to her.

They don't have similar breeding either... jeesh.
Zans Swift Cash Quarter Horse


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

^^ me likey!!!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I got her for $750, and she has great confo. I also got another well bred filly for $750. She also has nice confo. 
Lucky Magic Belle Quarter Horse

Just examples of quality horses you can get for the price of not so nice ones.


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

It's hard finding any good barrel prospects with the price range I'm in right now.


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

understandable...perhaps save a little and keep looking? 

With all the money time and effort youll be putting into the horse dont settle for anything less than what you want. Been there done that...almost quit riding.

You wouldnt believe what I paid for my 2 year old...Ive been offered 4x what I paid since I bought him. Those horses are out there. If you were close to LA I could sell you a nice FWF palomino gelding for $1500


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

When you're looking for horses, they don't have to have "BARREL PROSPECT" all over their ads. Look at the horse first, look at it's confo. I see a lot of horses advertised at barrel prospects just to get more people looking and to make the horse seem to be worth more money. 

Up here, I saw really nice, well bred 2 year olds going for $1000 and under. I don't see what more you can ask for! The fillies I bought for $750 were the high sellers of their age group! Some long yearlings went for $250. 

Where are you located? We could help you look for something near you...


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

Yea...let us look....Im bored with ice on my ankle LOL


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm located in Southern Michigan, my parents aren't willing to drive over 3 hours either../:


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

........


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

Id ask for a better pic...but here ya go!!
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1747145 - Foolish Constellation


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd love to see the link, but it won't work.):


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

This ad doesn't have very good pics... but the horse looks better than the one you originally posted.

Barrel Horse World

I don't know if she's serious barrel racing material, but I really like her:
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1757974 - Malibu, ApHC


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

I e-mailed the lady about the horse on the first link, she doesn't sound like the horse for me. I really like a second one, but out of my price range.


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

theblackQH said:


> I e-mailed the lady about the horse on the first link, she doesn't sound like the horse for me. I really like a second one, but out of my price range.


 Just curious as to why not? FDD horses can absolutely fly


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

This one isn't a young prospect... I wish people took better pictures...

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1747145 - Foolish Constellation

Edit: DARNIT! 1RedHorse, you stole mah poneh!


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

^ we posted the same horse


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

1RedHorse said:


> Just curious as to why not? FDD horses can absolutely fly


I asked a lot of questions about her, she just doesn't really fit my liking, not sure why though.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Look like you gotta just bite the bullet and convince your parents to come to Canada. I mean...

RV Smart Chick Otoe, 2009*AQHA*Sorrel*Mare - for sale

Pending, 2011*AQHA*Chestnut*Filly - for sale

(Porscha) LJ Classic To a Te, 2004*AQHA*Bay*Mare - for sale

AW POCO BONITA BAY, 2008*AQHA/NFQH*Dark Bay*Filly - for sale

Look at that bum!
http://northernhorse.com/classifieds/AdDetails_horse.asp?ID=14108


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

theblackQH said:


> I'm honestly not following as well as I should be. I've been horses with way worse conformation compete, and to great in speed competitions.


Those horses may do alright for a while..but their body will not hold up under the stresses of competing..those confo. flaws will catch up with them..for example...you could be turning around a barrel, and bam!! She bows a tendon so bad she will never race again..then what are you gonna do? Your gonna be left with a pasture pet.. I'm not trying to be rude or mean..I would just hate to see you fork out money on a horse that someday may very well cost you a lot more in vet bills...please think this through..and not just with your heart...your mind...


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

Good lord that butt is HUGE! Dang, I wish I lived closer! I really appreciate you guys taking time out of you day to help me.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

You should come to ND to find a horse lol. You can buy a yearling here for $200 the market is so cheap. My friend bought 2 of her horses when they were yearlings for $50 a piece. Now, one is an amazing, amazing, amazing cow horse and worth $2500 UNREGISTERED. The other horse is also unregistered and she has been offered thousands for him because he has an amazing personality and amazing confo. You don't need a registered horse to have a perfect barrel horse. Look at confo, not ad names.
My horse was only $450 and is a 5 year old copper palomino Missouri Fox Trotter. You can get a horse for super cheap if you know how to deal, what you are looking for to a T, and have the perfect confo. 
Take some time to look. It took me months to find my current horse. Sit back and wait, its the best advice every one on here is giving you.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I wanna join in ^^ Warning: I literally did NOT take five seconds (I took one ;D) to analyze conformation, so 1Red should have a hayday with this one 

Sorry I'm not familiar with what "Southern Michigan" means so here's a couple of links....Some of them have flaws too, or not with good confo shots, soooo 

Apha Working Bred Colt <-- Forgot to check price on this one, sorry!

5 y/o Chestnut Appendix Quarter Horse! Great Mare! OBO <-- Owner sounds like a kid but...

Safe for all Ages Sucker for paints...


I can keep looking after I finish feeding, and actually take some time on them too.lol


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

I while ago I checked out all those ads. I was SOOO interested in the paint, but she e-mailed me back saying she was sold. 
About Sadie, I actually set up a time to go test ride her, but the owner never contacted me back. I've searched everywhere for nice looking horses and all of 'em are sold, or just not right for me. I never thought it would be this hard to decide!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven't had time to look yet...BUT

Don't get discouraged. There IS a horse out there that is PERFECT for you, you just have to keep looking for it... Don't settle on what's available and you just like, keep looking until you find something that you think is awesome and makes you forget about all of the other horses you've tried out.... I looked for two years before I bought Nikki and could have bought other horses but I didn't because they were just "ehh, okay" horses.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Maybe you could post a wanted ad? I've found a couple horses that way.


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

Lol @ sh


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> You are definitely going to need good conformation pictures to get any good feed back..Just from that one picture she has a long and weak back that is already starting to "sway" slightly at 4 so it's only going to get worse, this could have been caused from riding her too soon too hard. You could improve the look doing a lot of top line exercises but that will just hide the weakness of her back, not fix the problem..
> I'm not going to go any farther without better pictures..


yeps^



1RedHorse said:


> I'd keep looking.


yep yep ^^



1RedHorse said:


> Dont do the trial. Youll get attached and talk yourself into buying her regardless of her faults.


yep yep yep ^^^



DrumRunner said:


> I have to agree wuith 1red and SH... It seems like a situation you'd get yourself into and then end up with a horse that at best will be mediocre and have major back issues down the road.
> 
> And I'm sorry but IMO, buying a horse that may mentally have what it takes but physically can't take the stress is just irresponsible and selfish.. If she can't handle it, she can't handle it and you should know that it will just hurt her in the long run. - and that would be your doing.


yep yep yep yep ^^^^



1RedHorse said:


> dont forget her hind is a trainwreck along with her shoulder.


big YEPS!!! ^



DrumRunner said:


> I think you've already set your mind and heart on her..You've already began to over look her flaws and making excuses for things...I understand and I've caught myself doing the same thing on a horse that I really liked but I just had to take a step back and look at it from other's perspective.
> 
> And you can ALWAYS cancel a trial on a horse..She isn't yours yet, you haven't handed the owner any money, and she isn't at your place yet..You can find better.


bigger YEPS!! ^^



1RedHorse said:


> Even if she's sound now she won't be for long.


yep.



1RedHorse said:


> I seriously doubt a horse built like that is all that great of a ride,
> Just sayin'


yep. yep.



1RedHorse said:


> Barrel racing is a gamble....a horse built like that is more of a gamble. Sure she could be successful but why risk it? I'd keep looking.


DING DING DING, WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!


I have to agree with the others on this one, Keepa Lookin.

Me and Drum are professionals when it comes to looking for what seems like forever before finding what we want.

I search for a good 18 months before buying my Toot Man back in 2008 and then lucked up 2 months later with Penney.
I will be in the market here soon for another horse and have already started my search because I want to know what is out there and what I really "want" before making any purchases.

Here are a few that I like.

Barrel Horse World

^^^ not the best picture to judge confo and she is a little up in age but I like her.

Barrel Horse World

^^^ I LOVE this little guy  he would be too small for me and my preferences.

Versitile Paint Mare | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

^^^ I am a sucker for the looks of this one...I would definitely need more info on her.

5 yr. broke QH mare for sale in :: HorseClicks

^^^^ looks cute....i would ask for pics and videos and way more info.


Okay, I am DONE looking...good luck to you I looked through tons and found only these few....



Just had to add this one for everyone to enjoy.....read the description...now watch the video.....tehe what a joke!

Buckskin, First Down Dash Breeding, Brains and tearing up a barrel pattern! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

What do you guys think about this girl? She has a really long underline for power out of her hindend. She does by all means need muscle toning, just about everywhere. BUt as far as that, what about her conformation? 5 Year old -Must Sell for sale in :: HorseClicks


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

She looks like a $500 horse. But I must say that she looks nicer than the first horse you posted.

The pictures suck. Her front legs look okay, I don't know about her back legs though...

She looks like she has a lot of filling out to do. Is she even broke?? 

If I saw that picture, and was told to guess her age, I'd say 2. I saw these yearlings and there isn't much of a different between that 5 year old and them. 
Suitor Quarter Horses - Selling Performance Horses since 1964. Quarter horse prospects bred for ranch, roping & barrels.
(I actually almost bought her... but went for a bay instead)


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

She looks "okay"

I don't like her 6 for temperament.....there is a reason she is only 500 and they must sell and I would be willing to bet its not because they "have too many".


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

Her price actually went down twice. She was originally $1,200, then $1,000 now down to $500. She is trained and all, I contacted the owner and asked to send me a video of her.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

If her price has already went down twice, she has a "6" for temperament, and just other little factors..she's probably NOT what you want to buy. She's likely to the one of the horses that will get you hurt... What is your price range?


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

My price range is anything under $1500


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Why don't you get the word out with a few trainers, feed stores, horse friends that you're looking for a horse and "such and such" are you qualities and traits you have to have..also keep looking online. I'm not really sure where you live, and you said you can't drive over 3 hours so that doesn't give me a whole lot to go off of. I still went to a few sites but it's mostly horses that the others have posted.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

Broke Gelding *Reduced* i like that one..  but i dont know much about conformation. in your area though i think.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

TB/TB Cross for sale. 

or http://stjoseph.craigslist.org/grd/2778346905.html that one is cute. but like i said above, idk whats right and wrong. just adding some different options. if it helps any.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

i would pass on her as well....her conformation is just plain bad.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in southern Michigan too. Around Kalamazoo. Have you heard of Willow Tree Equestrian Center in Bangor? I know a trainer there that knows about speed horses and she does a lot of looking online at horses for sale. She always seems to find really nice deals. It might be worth a shot by trying to contact her to see if she knows of any horses for sale in our area.


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

She doesn't have sway back but she is croup high. This could be to her age and suggest that she's not finished growing though. x


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

theblackQH said:


> What do you guys think about this girl? She has a really long underline for power out of her hindend. She does by all means need muscle toning, just about everywhere. BUt as far as that, what about her conformation? 5 Year old -Must Sell for sale in :: HorseClicks



I like this one. The only I've seen so far who's butt is higher than the wither !! x


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

i meant butt not higher wither !! x


----------

